# Pulling a nut muscle when riding?



## curiousmike (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what's happening, but it feels like I temporarily pull a nut muscle under certain circumstances when riding.

The two conditions when it seems to happen
1 - standing up and riding out of the saddle ( up a short hill, 10-40 second time period)
2 - attempting to do a 30-second "interval" 

An example from tonights 60 minute ride: At about the 40 minute mark, I decide to do (what I consider) a hard, 30 second interval. If my HR was 160 prior to the start of the interval, it averages ~180 during the interval. I'm not standing, just head down and mashing as hard and as fast as I can for that time period.
During the interval, I don't feel any muscle pulling or nut issue.
The pain doesn't start until 20-30 seconds after I've finished the interval, and the pain feels as if it comes from (for example) my right testicle.
The pain takes a minute or two to subside... as it subsides, the pain seems to phatomly radiate to the extreme side of my lower back.
And then it's gone.

This doesn't happen all the time, but it happens enough under either of the two above conditions that it makes me think 
- i'm doing something wrong - posture, seat adjustment, who knows
- there's a potential for a health issue

The rest of my riding, even when I'm pushing hard (but not all out) does not create the nut pain.


----------



## needlotsofhelp (Aug 30, 2012)

I put my money on the health issue! Testicles should never hurt in any possible way unless high pressure of direct contact is reached. Definitely go see a doctor. Hope for the best and not to hear the doctor say "I'm sorry but you may never be able to ride again." Good luck and take care it them!


----------



## RichieB313 (Aug 23, 2012)

There's cords and blood vessels that run that path, you may be straining them one way or the other. They could be rotating which would cause pain / problems.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm thinking groin muscle strain. But if it keeps up see a doctor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I have the same problem. I went to the doc and he said he thought I was staining too much. I had the same problem when I tried to lift too much weight at my job. The old right nut would throb for a while. Anyway I had an ultrasound done and there wasnt anything wrong. Hope you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

In the most serious way and I don't want to scare you by guessing but I would tell you to see a urologist asap. 
My son in law had a similar pain but after swinging a golf club that would come and go but he felt it was just a groin strain when he tried to rip a drive. Well he went to the doctor and he now has one testicle but it was caught in time and been healthy for 6 years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

wow Thanks for the info. I will get that checked out again!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, your nuts have muscles? You must live at the gym. 

Sounds like maybe a hernia? But I feel like you'd be hurting during other exertions as well.


----------



## Gitit (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't mean this to be a smart ass...please don't ask for medical advice on the a bicycling forum, especially the beginners forum. 

Even if other people do or don't have the same problem, there are too many factors that have only to do with you and your body to take a consensus. If anything is hurting to the point of you wondering if it could be something wrong, then get into the doctor and see what he says after you explain it all in detail.

If you're not satisfied with what the doctor says, then you might want to throw it out there just to see what people say. But start with a doctor first.


----------

